# TTRS/RS3 Rear Wavetrac (Haldex IV)



## ICETER (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi everybody,

I thought I start a thread for all those who are interested in rear LSD for the TTRS/RS3.
As some will already know, the biggest problem is: there is none to buy…
There was also a thread here about a Wavetrac LSD for the Haldex IV. Unfortunately, the project was terminated prematurely, as it turned out that the differentials of the Haldex IV equipped cars (TTRS / RS3, S3, Golf R, ...) are different and therefore it´s probably not economical for them to offer one.
At least that's how I understood it…
Nevertheless, I wanted to have one for my TTRS. 
Since I've dealt a bit with AWD systems, I´m convinced that a rear LSD is necessary for a sporty AWD system… 
Even if I have to say after all mods (all in my signature); there is hardly anything to criticize about the handling of the TT.
Only in situations when accelerating out of corners, the rear could help a bit more for my taste.
And there, a rear LSD should bring a noticeable improvement.

Unfortunately, as mentioned above, no one offers an LSD for the newer Haldex generations. But you can get one for the earlier (slip-depended) generations…
So after talking to some people who know a bit about differentials, we decided to take a closer look ourselves at the differences between the Haldex generations.
The plan was to modificate an LSD from the older generation, that than fits into the rear unit of the TTRS.

We organized used rear units from a Golf R32 and a TTRS.


We dismantled both and measured them exactly to create CAD Models.

The differentials are quite different on the outside as you can see here:


R32 vs. TTRS
But the good news is that the internals are the same.

We created CAD models, and after a bit of tinkering on them, we were pretty sure that the R32 diff can be converted for the TTRS rear unit. (Some new parts are required)


So we ordered a Wavetrac for the R32.


Machining the "Wavetrac" parts:



TTRS Wavetrac with new bearings and ready for install

All parts were laser welded to minimize warpage


So after driving it about 300miles now, I can say it’s absolutely worth it.
No vibration or any disturbing noises…it does exactly what I expected from a rear LSD.
The car rotates very easy and controllable under power now.
I first tried it with the OEM Haldex controller, which also works well, but I recommend installing an aftermarket controller. Under power there is no big difference, but when lifting the pedal just a bit, the OEM controller immediately disconnects the rear and the benefit of the LSD is gone...

Finally a short video just to get an idea of how it behaves (dry pavement with Michelin PSS):


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

That's an impressive bit of work, and out of reach for the majority of us, unfortunately. Job well done.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

I second that, some very impressive work, video is impressive as well! Awesome job! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## ICETER (Jan 19, 2017)

npace said:


> That's an impressive bit of work, and out of reach for the majority of us, unfortunately. Job well done.


Thank you, it was just the right project for the cold season...
But yes, unfortunately you're right ... it's not really plug & play...but also no rocket science.
Organize a used rear drive unit and some experienced toolmaker/shop and i think its not a big problem for them (with the now existing drawings) to do the job.
Disassembling the rear unit and rescue the differential is pretty easy, I would say anyone who has ever had a wrench in his hands can do this.


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice engineering and fabrication. Now we need to find a way to reproduce this in small batches for the few of us that would be interested.


----------



## ICETER (Jan 19, 2017)

as350 said:


> Nice engineering and fabrication. Now we need to find a way to reproduce this in small batches for the few of us that would be interested.



Thank you, Sir eace:
Yes, that should be the goal ...I would like to see more TTs with a rear LSD!
If someone has an idea how to do that, I can deliver some drawings.
But since I'm not a professional, of course, everything at your own risk ...


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

Fantastic work, and looks like fantastic results! Are you willing to share the CAD models and/or a more detailed list of machining operations? I have an 0AY Haldex from a Tiguan that I'd like to crack open and compare to the 0BY TTRS/RS3 unit.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## ICETER (Jan 19, 2017)

iowarabbit said:


> Fantastic work, and looks like fantastic results! Are you willing to share the CAD models and/or a more detailed list of machining operations? I have an 0AY Haldex from a Tiguan that I'd like to crack open and compare to the 0BY TTRS/RS3 unit.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


Check your inbox...


----------



## Inland VW (Dec 4, 2014)

Bravo! That’s all I can say!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ICETER (Jan 19, 2017)

Inland VW said:


> Bravo! That’s all I can say!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!
Now that I drove a few more miles over the weekend, I have to say that it´s really incredible how the LSD improves the feeling of the car also in permitted speed ranges. The LSD is after the install of the CS coilovers the most noticeable mod I've done so far... can´t wait to test it on a track...

By the way; yesterday I got the info that the dealer (from whom I got the other differentials) got a crashed Golf R with a probably broken Haldex unit. If I can get it cheap, we could measure that too, and we would also know the differences to the Golf R diff...


----------



## Inland VW (Dec 4, 2014)

I heard that the case has to be reduced in a certain area to run the wavetrac? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Inland VW said:


> I heard that the case has to be reduced in a certain area to run the wavetrac?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think he addresses this in the thread, in one of the photo he shows where it ws machined.


----------



## ICETER (Jan 19, 2017)

Inland VW said:


> I heard that the case has to be reduced in a certain area to run the wavetrac?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, the height of the oil barrier inside the housing needs to be reduced. I machined it down, but you can also trim it with a dremel or something.
Do not machine it flat, the barrier is to ensure the oil flow. As with the original, I left about 3mm space to the wavetrac. 
You can see it here:


----------



## A3SBQ (Aug 26, 2013)

Wow. Ding ding ding. We have a winner 
I am impressed.
Let's fire all the so called professionals and hire all the scilled amateurs...
Why was this not possible with the initial project is beyond me. I lost a lot of money on it. It was me who initially sent a complete Gen. 4 Haldex diff to China or Japan... Can't remember anymore...

If this is possible with the rear gen.5 Haldex on the latest 7 R I am Inn...

Congrats with the first place. You are my hero... 

Sent fra min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

Amazing work and even better is the transparency in your process! 

This is definitely something I'd be interested in having done for my my car.


----------



## ICETER (Jan 19, 2017)

A3SBQ said:


> Wow. Ding ding ding. We have a winner
> I am impressed.
> Let's fire all the so called professionals and hire all the scilled amateurs...
> Why was this not possible with the initial project is beyond me. I lost a lot of money on it. It was me who initially sent a complete Gen. 4 Haldex diff to China or Japan... Can't remember anymore...
> ...


Thank you, what an honor...

I followed this thread back then...so it was you who sent his diff to M-factory...a pity how this all went...
I am pretty sure that the Haldex V unit uses the same diff as its predecessor.


----------



## A3SBQ (Aug 26, 2013)

ICETER said:


> Thank you, what an honor...
> 
> I followed this thread back then...so it was you who sent his diff to M-factory...a pity how this all went...
> I am pretty sure that the Haldex V unit uses the same diff as its predecessor.


Yes it was pity it all ended bad...
If we could source a gen.5 unit from my 7R. Would you be interested in open it and do the measurements and if possible make the first unit for me? I do the payment needed! 

Sent fra min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## ICETER (Jan 19, 2017)

Hey,

rescuing and measuring the Diff would not be a big problem i think, but I have some concerns building new ones for someone else:

- There is a lot of money involved.
- As I’m no professional, I can give any guarantee neither on the labor nor on the parts – who´s to blame if something goes wrong?
- It’s very likely that Wavetrac will deny any warranty of the modified LSD.
- It is also unclear how Wavetrac behaves if you want a repair or have it serviced.
- And then there is the labor time and the access to the machine park to do this…

It’s all doable, but in my opinion the best, safest and easiest way would be to find someone in his area who's willing to do the job. Maybe there are shops in different areas that can do this…
This should be the first approach.


----------



## albertracing1 (Apr 5, 2018)

ICETER what is your rear diff 3 letter code ?


----------



## A3SBQ (Aug 26, 2013)

To understand correctly.
Do we need a gen.2 Haldex unit for parts to make it work with the Gen.4 Haldex?

Sent fra min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## ICETER (Jan 19, 2017)

albertracing1 said:


> ICETER what is your rear diff 3 letter code ?


0BY



A3SBQ said:


> To understand correctly.
> Do we need a gen.2 Haldex unit for parts to make it work with the Gen.4 Haldex?
> 
> Sent fra min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


No,you need:
-Golf IV R32 Wavetrac
-OEM Haldex unit for your car (you need the ring gear)

There are two ways to do this:
-As I did: get a used Haldex for your car, modify it and then replace the complete unit.
-Or you directly modify the differential installed on your car.
I would recommend the first method, because if something goes wrong, you still have a car in original state and you also can use it during the whole process.


----------



## A3SBQ (Aug 26, 2013)

ICETER said:


> 0BY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks... I'll buy the Gen.5 unit then...
Hope I do not loose anymore money 

Sent fra min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## A3SBQ (Aug 26, 2013)

Here are some Haldex Gen5 pictures...









Sent fra min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## albertracing1 (Apr 5, 2018)

Why would you want to go to gen5 ?


----------



## albertracing1 (Apr 5, 2018)

ICETER said:


> 0BY


ICETER, there are 3 types of rear diff for TT-RS. This is what ETKA shows

0BY525010 LEK 
0BY525010A MBE,LEK
0BY525010B PYJ

First two are interchanble for sure, the last one I don't know. 

Can you please check again and look for your 3 letter diff code ? This will help others if they want to modify their cars.


----------



## A3SBQ (Aug 26, 2013)

albertracing1 said:


> Why would you want to go to gen5 ?


I have the Golf 7R with Haldex Gen5 unit. That why! I'll try and do the same... 

Sent fra min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## albertracing1 (Apr 5, 2018)

A3SBQ said:


> I have the Golf 7R with Haldex Gen5 unit. That why! I'll try and do the same...
> 
> Sent fra min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


Let us know your findings.


----------



## ICETER (Jan 19, 2017)

A3SBQ said:


> Thanks... I'll buy the Gen.5 unit then...
> Hope I do not loose anymore money
> 
> Sent fra min SM-G955F via Tapatalk



OK! Have you found someone who would (if possible) modify it for you?




albertracing1 said:


> ICETER, there are 3 types of rear diff for TT-RS. This is what ETKA shows
> 
> 0BY525010 LEK
> 0BY525010A MBE,LEK
> ...


I bought a 0BY525010A LEK MBE.


----------



## A3SBQ (Aug 26, 2013)

ICETER said:


> OK! Have you found someone who would (if possible) modify it for you?


Yes. A friend of mine has a machine shop with cnc lathe and milling machin...

Is the tube also welded to the diff?
How do you compensate for the "slack/backlash" between the ring gear and the drive gear? Is it 100% measured and machined to fit?

Thanks for the support. 

Sent fra min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## ICETER (Jan 19, 2017)

A3SBQ said:


> Yes. A friend of mine has a machine shop with cnc lathe and milling machin...
> 
> Is the tube also welded to the diff?
> How do you compensate for the "slack/backlash" between the ring gear and the drive gear? Is it 100% measured and machined to fit?
> ...


That sounds good :thumbup:
Yes, the chamfer on the tube ensures you can weld it properly.

The position of the diff is set with shims under the bearing shells.



First, determine the total length (Set a preload of 0,05mm for each bearing plus 0,1mm for the case sealing). To do that, you have to install the ready welded diff without the ring gear!
Than weld the ring gear and adjust the backlash with the shims considering your determined total length.

Therefore its important to keep the diff as exactly as possible. If anything, try to be in the plus range.
So you only have to grind down the shims. If it's smaller, you also need to make wider shims...


----------



## Aus_TTRS (Aug 21, 2016)

double post


----------



## Aus_TTRS (Aug 21, 2016)

ICETER said:


> Do whatever you want with the drawings; but if they helped you, the only thing I ask for is to share your information, problems, whatever here in this thread. I think it’s good keeping the things together…
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/04qbo7762azr8sb/AABf1DYYyJWcAem-pE_G2HFXa?dl=0
> 
> Cheers:beer:


This is the best thing I've read about the TTRS for ages! Well done on your engineering & persistence.

I track my car at every opportunity & having this differential in the back of a car would make the difference between keeping it forever or moving it on for something else. I can't believe I missed out on the drawings after being 3 weeks late reading this thread. Any chance of getting a copy?

Cheers, Leon.


----------



## ICETER (Jan 19, 2017)

Aus_TTRS said:


> This is the best thing I've read about the TTRS for ages! Well done on your engineering & persistence.
> 
> I track my car at every opportunity & having this differential in the back of a car would make the difference between keeping it forever or moving it on for something else. I can't believe I missed out on the drawings after being 3 weeks late reading this thread. Any chance of getting a copy?
> 
> Cheers, Leon.


Thanks

Check your inbox...


----------



## ICETER (Jan 19, 2017)

I´m sure most of you will already know...
This should be considered to get the most out of the Haldex:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ldex-quot-Hack-quot&p=111942513#post111942513


----------



## ICETER (Jan 19, 2017)

A3SBQ said:


> I have the Golf 7R with Haldex Gen5 unit. That why! I'll try and do the same...
> 
> Sent fra min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


Hey,

any news for gen 5?


----------



## A3SBQ (Aug 26, 2013)

ICETER said:


> Hey,
> 
> any news for gen 5?


No sorry. Was crazy busy with moving houses and reworking... Will start on this soon...   

Sent fra min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## ICETER (Jan 19, 2017)

A3SBQ said:


> No sorry. Was crazy busy with moving houses and reworking... Will start on this soon...
> 
> Sent fra min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


Hey, you should reconsider your priorities... 
Thanks for the info, keep us up to date!


----------



## A3SBQ (Aug 26, 2013)

ICETER said:


> Hey, you should reconsider your priorities...
> Thanks for the info, keep us up to date!


Will do. I am buying an Haldex Gen5 diff now...  

Sent fra min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## Iqbad (Oct 14, 2017)

Awesome work modifying and machining the parts to fit the TT-RS! Just a question, do you experience traction loss in the rear on your TTRS? When haldex locks up the power distribution should be 50:50 back and rear, and for me at least when driving on track I typically get the inner front wheel to spin, not the rears.


----------



## ICETER (Jan 19, 2017)

Iqbad said:


> Awesome work modifying and machining the parts to fit the TT-RS! Just a question, do you experience traction loss in the rear on your TTRS? When haldex locks up the power distribution should be 50:50 back and rear, and for me at least when driving on track I typically get the inner front wheel to spin, not the rears.



Hey, thanks.

I would say the TTRS generally has no big traction problem.
But in certain situations, I also noticed some slip, but I can´t say if it´s more often on the front axle...I think this depends on many things.
But the LSD helps in both cases anyway;
The inner wheel can usually transmit the least torque, and with an open differential this also is the maximum that the whole axle is able to transmit.
With a rear LSD, the most torque then goes to the outside rear wheel.
As a result, the rear wheels can transmit more torque than the fronts, which reduces their drive load. So a rear LSD also supports the front wheels.
The rear wheels are pushing the front wheels and prevent them from slipping.
And I think that´s the biggest benefit of a rear LSD; it allows more rear torque distribution and thus less on-power understeer.
So it was rather the handling than the overall traction why i wanted a rear LSD.
I hope this makes sense...


----------



## ICETER (Jan 19, 2017)

still holds up well... :facepalm:


----------



## A3SBQ (Aug 26, 2013)

ICETER said:


> still holds up well... :facepalm:


Nice . Was this possible before you got the lsd installed?
My Haldex Gen5 gets to me by next week I hope 

Sent fra min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## ICETER (Jan 19, 2017)

A3SBQ said:


> Nice . Was this possible before you got the lsd installed?


On dry tarmac with good tires; not really, it wasn't the goal either.
Just fooling around a bit...but I think it shows quite well what an LSD does.



A3SBQ said:


> My Haldex Gen5 gets to me by next week I hope


Great to hear! :thumbup:


----------



## yrk2.7t (Dec 12, 2005)

Great Mod!


----------



## A3-Owner (Aug 10, 2015)

Nice work. Can you send me the drawings? Thanks


----------



## speed_buster (Oct 21, 2018)

Totally into this. A rear LSD is all it takes to put a bit of fun in the tasteless Haldex.

The dropbox url is no longer available. Can you please share the files again?

Can someone help me with the rear OEM diff part number for Golf 6 R DSG? I would like to get an used unit so I don't mess the current one.


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

Any VW/Audi Haldex rear end with with the prefix 0AR (zero, not o) should be functionally identical as far as I know. Whether it comes out of an 09+ A3, TT Quattro, or goRf, it's essentially the same unit.


speed_buster said:


> Totally into this. A rear LSD is all it takes to put a bit of fun in the tasteless Haldex.
> 
> The dropbox url is no longer available. Can you please share the files again?
> 
> Can someone help me with the rear OEM diff part number for Golf 6 R DSG? I would like to get an used unit so I don't mess the current one.


Sent from my Pure View using Tapatalk


----------



## speed_buster (Oct 21, 2018)

Searching for 0AR differential yields strange results. It looks like 0AR is the differential for cars torsen cars like A6, A8 etc.
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-volkswagen-audi-parts/differential/0ar500044/
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=0ar500044&_sacat=0

It also looks different from I remember to see under the car when I got the haldex serviced.

Later edit: It looks like the prefix should be 0BR like this one https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-volkswagen-audi-parts/finaldrive/0br525010g/


----------



## ICETER (Jan 19, 2017)

speed_buster said:


> Later edit: It looks like the prefix should be 0BR like this one https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-volkswagen-audi-parts/finaldrive/0br525010g/


Exactly, you have to look for a 0BR525010G/B unit.


----------



## speed_buster (Oct 21, 2018)

Found multiple cheap ones with part number 0BR525010J (Audi S1). What do you think... is it compatible?


----------



## ICETER (Jan 19, 2017)

speed_buster said:


> Found multiple cheap ones with part number 0BR525010J (Audi S1). What do you think... is it compatible?


I think that´s already a gen. 5 unit, so this won’t fit.
At least for the coupling, but maybe it has the same differential installed. That´s the question...


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

Egg on my face, 0BR it is... Worked on one too many Audis this week 
Interesting that a gen5 would carry the same prefix.


----------



## Nik_Lee79 (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi guys, really hoping there is a chance I may still be able to get a copy of the drawings for this differential upgrade.
I tried the drop box link but it seems to have expired.

Thanks guys


----------



## ICETER (Jan 19, 2017)

Nik_Lee79 said:


> Hi guys, really hoping there is a chance I may still be able to get a copy of the drawings for this differential upgrade.
> I tried the drop box link but it seems to have expired.
> 
> Thanks guys



Yes, for several reasons...sorry
But a shop will probably soon start to offer that in limited numbers.
I will keep this thread up to date, or just PM me if interested.


----------



## ICETER (Jan 19, 2017)

Sooo...as promised, here's an update;
We will now start with the production of a batch of Wavetrac and Drexler LSD´s for the Haldex unit.
So, if someone still wants one, now´s the time 
Just PM me.

Available for:
TTRS 8S/8J
RS3 8V/8P
TTS 8S
Golf 7R


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

No MK6 R?


----------



## A3SBQ (Aug 26, 2013)

thegave said:


> No MK6 R?


It's possible 

Sent fra min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## ICETER (Jan 19, 2017)

Now you can also get a quote directly here:
https://www.powerzone.at/hinterachs-sperrdifferential/

Located in Austria, but they will ship worldwide
Their prices includes 20% Austrian VAT...so, €2875 for all orders outside the EU.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

There is also a possibility that MFactory will do this. One of the members sent them a diff and they did all the research and produced a prototype, but they will not do a production run without enough buyers. For those interested, you can get details on the Golf MK6 forum here: https://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119807

Not trying to derail the thread or interrupt, just wanted to spread the word that there are increasing options that may come to fruition.


----------



## A3SBQ (Aug 26, 2013)

npace said:


> There is also a possibility that MFactory will do this. One of the members sent them a diff and they did all the research and produced a prototype, but they will not do a production run without enough buyers. For those interested, you can get details on the Golf MK6 forum here: https://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119807
> 
> Not trying to derail the thread or interrupt, just wanted to spread the word that there are increasing options that may come to fruition.


Please stop with this nonsense.
I am the one that sent them (MFactory) a Gen. 4 diff. 
This is a dead end. I have lost more then 1500 Euro on that case. 
If you want a rear LSD diff now? Just use this thread and the fb group...   

Sent fra min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## Legoless (Sep 15, 2019)

ICETER said:


> Now you can also get a quote directly here:
> https://www.powerzone.at/hinterachs-sperrdifferential/
> 
> Located in Austria, but they will ship worldwide
> Their prices includes 20% Austrian VAT...so, €2875 for all orders outside the EU.


So, would this also fit RS3 limo facelift? And this diff is then installed into the Haldex coupling, mounted on rear axle? But you still need to change the controller, to have Haldex clutch engage more aggressively? I am still trying to get my head around how exactly does this work. Wavetrac limits left and right side wheels on rear axle, correct? Videos look phenomenal, since front is then still an open differential, how much power would go to rear wheels in this case? As far as I understand, still only up to 50% on dry tarmac? How does the donut happen then? Wavetrac also produces front LSD: http://www.wavetrac.eu/Wavetrac-ATB-LSD-for-Audi-DQ500-TTRS-RS3-DSG-Quattro-FRONT.html What would happen if you installed it on both axles?

Thanks!


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

A3SBQ said:


> Please stop with this nonsense.
> I am the one that sent them (MFactory) a Gen. 4 diff.
> This is a dead end. I have lost more then 1500 Euro on that case.
> If you want a rear LSD diff now? Just use this thread and the fb group...
> ...


I don't speak or read German, but from what I can tell, they want me to pay a deposit, remove the differential, ship to Austria, wait until machined, then when I complete the payment, they ship it back and I can install it. 

The reason the Mfactory one fell apart was because everyone who was interested went to the wavetrac group buy. It wasn't profitable for them to make only one or two. I'm sorry you lost money, but I don't think it's nonsense to want more than one company to produce something like this. My issue is I want to be able to buy the part and install it, simple as that. The original wavetrac purchase was even more appealing because they were going to ship it installed in a housing and then return a core charge, making install even easier. Having the car sit for weeks or months while waiting for the differential to return isn't really going to work for me.


----------



## A3SBQ (Aug 26, 2013)

npace said:


> I don't speak or read German, but from what I can tell, they want me to pay a deposit, remove the differential, ship to Austria, wait until machined, then when I complete the payment, they ship it back and I can install it.
> 
> The reason the Mfactory one fell apart was because everyone who was interested went to the wavetrac group buy. It wasn't profitable for them to make only one or two. I'm sorry you lost money, but I don't think it's nonsense to want more than one company to produce something like this. My issue is I want to be able to buy the part and install it, simple as that. The original wavetrac purchase was even more appealing because they were going to ship it installed in a housing and then return a core charge, making install even easier. Having the car sit for weeks or months while waiting for the differential to return isn't really going to work for me.


Yes and no to this!
This is never going to be a big business for anyone. Not many people are going to this even if MFactory makes a plug and play diff.

We now have quite a few diffs made up so I think this speaks for it self. If you don't like the wavetrac option we can use another 3 different brands if you want.

You do not need to send your diff. We provide a used unit that will modified to your spec and sent to for plug&Play installation.

This way you want have any stop on your car.
You can then sell your existing diff later on to recover some money... 

Sent fra min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## ICETER (Jan 19, 2017)

npace said:


> I don't speak or read German, but from what I can tell, they want me to pay a deposit, remove the differential, ship to Austria, wait until machined, then when I complete the payment, they ship it back and I can install it.
> 
> The reason the Mfactory one fell apart was because everyone who was interested went to the wavetrac group buy.


It´s always good to have options, so when Mfactory jumps in again and get it done this time, great!
But I think some things are important to mention here;

As far as I´ve seen, the Mfactory option is for Golf6 R/TT Gen4 models only. Not for the older RS with Gen4 nor any Gen5 car.

And as A3SBQ already mentioned, the process when ordering one from Powerzone is the same as it was with the original Wavetrac project. In any way you will get a finished rear unit, ready for install. Plug & play. If you don’t want any downtime of your car, you can pay a refundable deposit of 600€ and they will provide a rear unit.

I think the reason both projects failed is beside quantities due to the many versions of the Haldex units and a welded ring gear. And they had different approaches to solve this problem.

When I remember correctly, Mfactory will provide also ring and pinion with a “one fits all” design. And their price is unbeatable. But it´s fair to say that this is far from being a plug & play solution. It´s on the customer to get everything installed and shimmed.
Wavetrac wanted to convert OEM units and provide them plug & play.
This, and the fact that the Wavetrac works differently has many people persuaded to the Wavetrac project.

Also, I think Wavetrac´s concerns about producing new ring and pinion are not entirely unfounded. Not, that a big player like Mfactory wouldn’t be able to produce them in reasonable quality. But the many revisions of this units (different layouts, even within the same model range), makes it quite challenging to create universal parts...


----------



## ICETER (Jan 19, 2017)

Legoless said:


> So, would this also fit RS3 limo facelift? And this diff is then installed into the Haldex coupling, mounted on rear axle? But you still need to change the controller, to have Haldex clutch engage more aggressively? I am still trying to get my head around how exactly does this work. Wavetrac limits left and right side wheels on rear axle, correct? Videos look phenomenal, since front is then still an open differential, how much power would go to rear wheels in this case? As far as I understand, still only up to 50% on dry tarmac? How does the donut happen then? Wavetrac also produces front LSD: http://www.wavetrac.eu/Wavetrac-ATB-LSD-for-Audi-DQ500-TTRS-RS3-DSG-Quattro-FRONT.html What would happen if you installed it on both axles?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, doable for all RS3.
You don’t necessarily need another controller, especially with a 8V RS3.
(The previous RS generations benefit much more from another controller)

To keep it simple, think of the Haldex as a center diff. A fully engaged Haldex will act similar as a locked center diff. It just connects front and rear together. That’s a static 50/50 split. Important is that this doesn’t say anything about the torque distribution.
There are a million things which play a role here. One of the most important is the dynamic roll circumference res. the traveled distance of the wheels to each other. When driving a turn, the rears will travel a shorter distance than the fronts. By closing the Haldex clutch they’re now forced to turn at the same speed which results in overdriven rears and a rear bias distribution. As they now get the most of the torque.
The problem is that the unloaded inner rear wheel doesn´t get this power to the ground, thus limiting the capacity of the entire rear axle. The rear Wavetrac addresses this problem. Further it´s also able to create a yaw moment by multiplying the torque from the inner wheel and shift it to the outer wheel. It’s the same principle all current torque vectoring systems are based on. If you want traction for days, get a front and rear LSD. But getting the car in rotation should be easier with the open front diff, because the traction on the front is then (like the rear before) limited by the the inner front wheel.
I hope this make sense…


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

So I can just buy one for the 8P A3, without sending anything in? The website is confusing to me on this issue. Thanks!


----------



## A3SBQ (Aug 26, 2013)

npace said:


> So I can just buy one for the 8P A3, without sending anything in? The website is confusing to me on this issue. Thanks!


Yes. You need to provide them with your diff part no. They will then sorce out a used diff for you that fits Plug&play for your car 

Sent fra min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## A3-Owner (Aug 10, 2015)

NPace,

I have been emailing PowerZone and they have been very helpful. Convert the site to English in Chrome and you can read it fine. I sent them the part number for my diff on my A3 and they will look into it after the current batch of diffs are finished. It is the same diff as the TTS and other cars they have people asking about. I see that they can make a product that works and others are using it. I want to convert my A3 into a track only car as this point.

I have a diff on order for my RS3 and I bought a front Wavetrac diff so I will have front and rear Wavetrac LSDs.

MFactory may not get enough people interested as I think people have moved on from their MK6 Rs, MK2 A3s, MK2 TTs from when they started the initial thread three years ago.

I want you to get a rear LSD diff so it can go along with your manual conversion. I want to see what it does to your car in terms of handling.


----------



## A3SBQ (Aug 26, 2013)

A3-Owner said:


> NPace,
> 
> I have been emailing PowerZone and they have been very helpful. Convert the site to English in Chrome and you can read it fine. I sent them the part number for my diff on my A3 and they will look into it after the current batch of diffs are finished. It is the same diff as the TTS and other cars they have people asking about. I see that they can make a product that works and others are using it. I want to convert my A3 into a track only car as this point.
> 
> ...


Perfect . Hope it works out for you quick...
Welcome to the the rear LSD club 

Sent fra min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## Minefla_00 (Dec 11, 2020)

There are updates? Has anyone use it?


----------



## ICETER (Jan 19, 2017)

Hey everybody!
Powerzone made a pretty cool video where we can see the rear LSD in action on the good ol´ 8J TTRS.
Damn how well those 8J ages...


----------



## ftacchi91 (11 mo ago)

Hi, I have an Audi TT MK3 230 with haldex gen5 (2017) I would like to install an LSD, I read your post. Are there any news? I saw haldex-lsd but it is very expensive. Is this the only one choice for this mod (in 2022)? Than the car has only 33k km I'm the first owner so my haldex is in perfect condition (including clutch).

Thank you 

Francesco


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

@TimS78 got it done for his Mk6 R if he'd like to contribute in here too


----------



## TimS78 (Nov 8, 2012)

thegave said:


> @TimS78 got it done for his Mk6 R if he'd like to contribute in here too


Sure, I'll share my experience. The car is a Mk6 Golf R, UM stage 2 with UM Haldex tune.

I contacted Power Zone with a few questions before ordering, and the guys there are great to deal with - very responsive and helpful. After discussing prices and lead times, I decided to have them build me a diff and send mine back as a core after the job was done. That option cost €3625 plus €291.66 shipping for a total of €3916.66 (about $4500 at the exchange rate of the day) and the build took about 2 months (order placed on September 8 and shipped on November 11). They quoted me €2875 plus shipping to rebuild my old diff, with a longer lead time and the car would be out of service the whole time.

Yes, that's very expensive. But one-off custom machine work costs a lot, and I needed a new rear diff anyway, so part of that was money I was already spending (that's how I'm justifying it, at least).

The install was done by NGP in Aberdeen, MD. When I got it back, there was a vibration through the chassis. I emailed Power Zone about it, and they suggested adding some more gear oil, which fixed the issue, so it's driving smooth and quiet now. I haven't really tested it out in inclement weather, but it does seem to track better through corners under throttle. In everyday around-town driving and cruising on the highway, it's largely the same as it was (without the howling from the old worn out diff).

Is it worth $4500? I think if my existing diff was working fine, probably not to me. Maybe it is to you. It is undeniably pretty cool to have something that only a few other people on the planet have.

If I had it to do over again, would I? Long term reliability remains to be seen, but so far yes. I'm happy with the product and Power Zone's service up to this point and would absolutely deal with them again.

In my research leading up to this, I saw a thread on the Mk7 R forum about someone over there doing this, maybe that person could have some input as well.


----------



## simone121 (3 mo ago)

TimS78 said:


> Sure, I'll share my experience. The car is a Mk6 Golf R, UM stage 2 with UM Haldex tune. I contacted Power Zone with a few questions before ordering, and the guys there are great to deal with - very responsive and helpful. After discussing prices and lead times, I decided to have them build me a diff and send mine back as a core after the job was done. That option cost €3625 plus €291.66 shipping for a total of €3916.66 (about $4500 at the exchange rate of the day) and the build took about 2 months (order placed on September 8 and shipped on November 11). They quoted me €2875 plus shipping to rebuild my old diff, with a longer lead time and the car would be out of service the whole time. Yes, that's very expensive. But one-off custom machine work costs a lot, and I needed a new rear diff anyway, so part of that was money I was already spending (that's how I'm justifying it, at least). The install was done by NGP in Aberdeen, MD. When I got it back, there was a vibration through the chassis. I emailed Power Zone about it, and they suggested adding some more gear oil, which fixed the issue, so it's driving smooth and quiet now. I haven't really tested it out in inclement weather, but it does seem to track better through corners under throttle. In everyday around-town driving and cruising on the highway, it's largely the same as it was (without the howling from the old worn out diff). Is it worth $4500? I think if my existing diff was working fine, probably not to me. Maybe it is to you. It is undeniably pretty cool to have something that only a few other people on the planet have. If I had it to do over again, would I? Long term reliability remains to be seen, but so far yes. I'm happy with the product and Power Zone's service up to this point and would absolutely deal with them again. In my research leading up to this, I saw a thread on the Mk7 R forum about someone over there doing this, maybe that person could have some input as well. [/CITAZIONE] Hi, sorry I'm very curious about it. have you driven enough to give us an opinion? Does the car manage to drifty and have power at the rear that can be controlled by the accelerator? Thank you very much


----------



## TimS78 (Nov 8, 2012)

simone121 said:


> Hi, sorry I'm very curious about it. have you driven enough to give us an opinion? Does the car manage to drifty and have power at the rear that can be controlled by the accelerator? Thank you very much


No, it's still Haldex 4, the wavetrac didn't give it a drift mode. In day to day driving it feels normal, and it seems to track better when accelerating through a corner. Honestly though, I haven't really had a chance to really rag on it - my clutch started slipping a little and I need to take care of that until I can get it into the shop. Will have the front LSD and steel shift forks done while that's in, too.


----------



## JMBone (4 mo ago)

I hope to grab one of these for my TT RS 8J one day. When I have the time.


----------

